# fire box basket



## banderson7474 (Feb 13, 2019)

You ever have one of those smokes where you are fighting the temp/fire for whatever reason?  This past weekend I got everything going and put 2 small splits in and it burned up quick along with my normal chimney of coals that I start out with.  So what I probably should have done is got another chimney of coals going instead of what I did.  I ended up putting more smoke wood in and waiting for it to catch.  It took a lot longer to do that b/c then I wasn't getting a great burn on the wood so I had to keep the fire box open and also was losing even more temp.  The good thing is I was doing pork ribs so it wasn't a loss.  I was able to get the fire going and the ribs turned out really good just took longer than planned.

So I'm thinking of just going to home depot and picking up 3/4 inch expanded metal and just making one for a third of the cost.  I think that basket would be a good accessory to help control the fire.  I'm not saying the basket would have fixed what I did last weekend, it just seems like the normal progression for me and my ok joe. 

Does anyone have a basket and how do you like it?


----------



## SonnyE (Feb 13, 2019)

Yes, but I'm lazy.
When I hit a stall, I crack a fresh mini keg and wait.
Because I know eventually the electric element in the MES I using will push the temperature up. 

If you want to make a fire box basket, I would not shop at a big box store. Find a metals supplier and get some really hefty duty expanded metal for your box. Explain what you want it for.
Follow this LINK <click here<


----------



## SmokinLogs (Feb 13, 2019)

I definitely think a charcoal basket made from expanded metal is a good idea. I don’t have an OKJoe, but I do have a COS. I was able to got about 3-4 hours of consistent burn from a full basket without much adjusting along the way. I made mine from scrap metal at work and used stainless tig wire to band the edges together. I’d definitely look for the heavier gauge if you go with some from a hardware store. Good luck and take some pics to show us the build. If you like instructional videos there are loads of them on YouTube.


----------



## banderson7474 (Feb 14, 2019)

SonnyE said:


> Yes, but I'm lazy.
> When I hit a stall, I crack a fresh mini keg and wait.
> Because I know eventually the electric element in the MES I using will push the temperature up.
> 
> ...




Thanks Sonny, I just called one of the places you showed me and they have 3 different gauges.  I just need to get over there during the week.  Hopefully I can get there tomorrow.


----------



## SonnyE (Feb 14, 2019)

banderson7474 said:


> Thanks Sonny, I just called one of the places you showed me and they have 3 different gauges.  I just need to get over there during the week.  Hopefully I can get there tomorrow.



Glad to hear. Thanks for Posting!


----------



## llbaker2 (Feb 14, 2019)

banderson7474 said:


> You ever have one of those smokes where you are fighting the temp/fire for whatever reason?  This past weekend I got everything going and put 2 small splits in and it burned up quick along with my normal chimney of coals that I start out with.  So what I probably should have done is got another chimney of coals going instead of what I did.  I ended up putting more smoke wood in and waiting for it to catch.  It took a lot longer to do that b/c then I wasn't getting a great burn on the wood so I had to keep the fire box open and also was losing even more temp.  The good thing is I was doing pork ribs so it wasn't a loss.  I was able to get the fire going and the ribs turned out really good just took longer than planned. No need for heavy gauge materials. The thin stuff is cheap and easy to work with. When it burns up after 5 yrs or so must make another. Guess it would be better to tack weld ends or use stainless hardware rather than zinc platted stuff (toxic fumes).
> 
> So I'm thinking of just going to home depot and picking up 3/4 inch expanded metal and just making one for a third of the cost.  I think that basket would be a good accessory to help control the fire.  I'm not saying the basket would have fixed what I did last weekend, it just seems like the normal progression for me and my ok joe.
> 
> Does anyone have a basket and how do you like it?



I did just as you describe. Went to Lowes and got a 12"x24" section of expanded metal and cut it into thirds length wise. Bolted two of the three pieces together length wise then with use of vise and hammer bent metal strips into a rectangle, once again bolting other ends together. My box doesn't have bottom, just sides, but smoker already had a heavy expanded metal grate in firebox that works just fine as bottom. I use an electric charcoal lighter and chimney to start coals then poor burning coals into homemade basket. Once coals get going pretty good I toss on a stick or two of oak or hickory. Works well for me.


----------

